# Wächter oder Hüter als Tank



## Wow_kid (11. Mai 2010)

[font=tahoma, helvetica]Hallo Leute,
ich habe mal eine Frage. Eigentlich sogar 2 xD
Ich möchte von WoW auf HdRO umsteigen 
Nun, gibt es in HdRO eine Hybrid Klasse die dem Druiden aus WoW nahe kommt? Ich spiele gerne Tank aber zwischendurch würde ich auch gerne Schadensverteiler spielen. Womit ich zu meiner Zweiten Frage komme. Ich habe gelesen das der Hüter dem Druiden in WoW nahe kommt aber ich habe auch gelesen das der Hüter nicht so gut im Tanken ist wie der Wächter. Mein Ziel ist es eigentlich als Hauptaufgabe zu tanken. Könntet ihr mir weiterhelfen? Würde mir ungern einen Hüter erstellen und dann später sehen das ich doch lieber beim Wächter hätte bleiben sollen 
(schon in der Trial angespielt)

Wäre euch über Antworten dankbar.

MfG haudegen16[/font]


----------



## Gromthar (14. Mai 2010)

Zunächst einmal: es gibt bei HdRO keine s.g. Hybridklassen.

Jede Klasse hat eine bestimmte Aufgabe, die um den einen oder andere Zusatz erweitert wird. z.B. kann ein Wächter exzellent tanken, im Notfall kann er aber auch ziemlich gut zulangen. Ein Runenbewahrer ist es ausgezeichneter Fernkämpfer, der aber auch mal als Heiler einspringen kann. Dieser kann aber keinen Barden als Primärheiler ersetzen, welcher auch zur Not recht guten Schaden austeilen kann.

Als Anfänger bei HdRO, der gerne einen Tank spielen möchte, empfehle ich einen Wächter. Der Hüter ist zwar auch relativ gut darin, erfordert allerdings ein recht hohes Maß an Kenntnis der Spielmechanik - daher nur für Fortgeschrittene zu empfehlen.


----------



## Olfmo (16. Mai 2010)

Einen Vergleich zu WoW kann ich nicht bringen, da ich es nie gespielt habe.

Hybridklassen in dem Sinne gibt es aber - bis auf den Runenbewahrer - imho nicht. Jede andere Klasse hat definitiv eine Hauptaufgabe.

Da du schreibst, du möchtest primär einen Tank spielen, kommen also nur Wächter oder Hüter in Frage. Beide Klassen habe ich selbst nicht sehr weit gespielt, ich kann dir also nur Ratschläge aus den Perspektiven aller anderen Klassen geben. Der Wächter ist mit seiner schweren Rüstung, seinem schweren Schild und seinen Skills definitiv am stärksten aufs Tanken ausgelegt. Er teilt aber mit Zweihänder auch gut Schaden aus. Der Hüter ist da ein bisschen vielseitiger, er trägt "nur" mittlere Rüstung und hat mit seinen Gambits auch viele Möglichkeiten zum Offtanken und zur Gruppenheilung (auch wenn er definitiv kein Heiler ist). In 6er-Gruppen oder Raids ist im Normalfall immer ein Wächter oder ein Hüter der Maintank, auch wenn es da natürlich Ausnahmen gibt. Der Hüter ist da denke ich vielseitiger einsetzbar, wobei er imho schwieriger zu meistern ist (spielen kann ihn natürlich jeder^^).

Andere Alternativen wären aber auch der Waffenmeister (DD mit vielen Skills für Flächenschaden, kann auch schweren Schild tragen und ist als Tank einsetzbar) oder der Hauptmann (nur mit leichtem Schild, aber auch mit Tankskillung und viel Moral und einigen Tankskills, kann gleichzeitig auch noch buffen und mitheilen).

Ich würde dir empfehlen, einfach mal einen Wächter und einen Hüter anzuspielen und dann den Charakter zu leveln, der dir am meisten Spaß macht. Sollte dir keiner der beiden zusagen, dann versuch' es mal mit Waffenmeister oder Hauptmann.


----------



## dhorwyn (18. Mai 2010)

Mein erster Char war zwar ein Barde, den ich damals aber nur bis Level 25 gespielt habe. Danach bis Moria mehr oder weniger pausiert habe und seitdem einen Hüter als "Main" spiele.

Zum Hüter kann ich sagen: Er spielt sich schon viel anders als andere Klassen, weil man Gambits (Kombinationen aus 3 "Grundfähigkeiten, Schild, Faust und Speer) ausspielen muss, die (derzeit) bis zu 5er Kombis hochgehen.
Das heißt aber nicht zwingend dass er sich viel schwieriger spielt, man muss sich nur damit befassen, und die Gambits lernen, bzw. das System ins Gefühl bekommen wie die Gambits aufbauen. 
Die Tankgambits konnte ich zugegeben lange nicht, weil man sie beim Solo-Spielen jetzt nicht zwingend braucht (dennoch nützlich sein können). 

Ich habs schon mal in nem Hüter THread im Hüter-Klassenforum geschrieben, im Prinzip kannst du schon sowohl als Tank wie auch als DD mit, ist stark von der Gruppe abhängig, es gibt bis heute noch Leute die meinen ein Hüter wäre ein schlechterer Tank als der Wächter - stimmt meiner Meinung nach nicht, wodurch dass immer noch am Leben gehalten wird, ist wohl weil man als Hüter, sofern einen die Gruppe nicht ordentlich antanken lässt (und da braucht er zweifelsohne länger als ein Wächter) es schonmal passsieren kann dass er länger braucht bis er wieder Aggro hat und somit die Mobs noch rumschwirren. 

Dafür wenn man ihm Zeit lässt ist er ein mindestens genauso guter Tank, der mit seinen Moral/Aggro-Leeches die Gruppe auch noch mit etwas Heilung versorgt, gerade größere Mobgruppen werden dadurch relativ unkompliziert zu besiegen. 

Als DD kannst du sicherlich auch mal mit, Randomgruppen akzeptieren den Hüter als DD zwar nicht soooo wie vielleicht deine Sippengruppe, aber als unmöglich einen DD-Platz in einer 6er Gruppe zu bekommen würd ich es nicht bezeichnen - auf jeden Fall ist die Chance viel höher als beim Wächter - da hatte ich bisher nur 1-2 Fälle in Randomgrupppen wo ich mitm Hüter getankt hab und der Wächter DD gemacht hat, aber auch nur weil er ein paar Stufen unter mir war oder aber in der Sippe, wo sich unser Wächter und ich gerne mal abwechseln.



Da ich überzeugter Hüter bin, bin ich vielleicht auch der falsche für die Fragen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich kann nur sagen dass man als Hüter a) Vieles alleine schafft was mit anderen Klassen nicht (einfach) gehen würde. b) toll tanken kann c) auf jeden Fall auch was zu tun hat beim Tanken - nicht nur 2 Buttons spammt, d) er auch als DD eine gute Figur machen kann der zeitgleich prima als Offtank fungieren kann e) sicherlich kein vollwertiger DD ist  wie zB Jäger, Waffi oder Runi.


----------

